# I need help picking a name



## imaclooser (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi I was having trouble thinking of a name for my fursona. Im a Wolf, Male. If you guys can suggest some good names or if you could give me some links for a name generator.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 18, 2013)

Fuzzbutt the Destroyer


----------



## Nikolinni (Mar 18, 2013)

Hard to think of a name for a character I don't know much about. Usually I name characters who I've seen or at least know some info about. Got any of that?


----------



## Car Fox (Mar 18, 2013)

Fang is a rather common name for fictional wolves, as well as Wolf, an Kiba. I can't think of any other male/gender neutral names for wolves.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's a fun site: http://www.behindthename.com/
Notice below the search field there are 3 bullets. With the bottom 2, you can search for words within the meaning or description of a name. You could start by searching for the word wolf in meanings or descriptions, then if no likable names come up, try the same kind of search for adjectives that describe his personality or other associations, then look through those names.


----------



## Symlus (Mar 18, 2013)

Fenrir. I prefer using mythology for all my names.


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm by no means an expert, but I heard the best way is just to pick something arbitrary like your username then attempt creativity at making various characters, name each one something random, then you may have something you like and even if you have thoughts on your current fursona you may find something else you like, perhaps? Don't call yourself adjectivespecies if you suspect you may change your species or find the adjective ridiculous/unrelated in time to come. Most of all, use your creativity, look around you at the naming convention, who's your favorite artist/writer? What is there name? How about you? What would "you" like to be called? What words describe your character? Are they cool, cute, gothic, modern, traditional, goofball? A powerful/unique character no other word could describe? What would you want the length to be? Do they have a surname? Do you want them to have a full name and an alias or one or the other?

(By the way, my name sort of came from my imaginary friend (I lied, they aren't imaginary they are real, HONEST, ah but it's a long story, really) and I tend to use it as my fursona's name no matter how many times I change it because that name is me, no matter what. But hey, if you have a imaginary friend, you could always ask them)


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 18, 2013)

Just use a name you enjoy and identify with. My fursona's name is Eddie, a name that is a derivative of my middle name.

Hell, the name I go by in real life is Lucy, which derives from my last name.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 18, 2013)

Russel, Hitch, and Jed are just off the top of my head.


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 20, 2013)

imaclooser said:


> Im a Wolf, Male.


How about Balto or maybe Otlab?


----------



## Troj (Mar 20, 2013)

Well, what's your wolf's personality? What's he look like? What does he like to do?

You can base a name off of one or more of those things.

Or, like Lev1athan said, you can pick a name out of mythology, or literature, or fables.

Or, you can use something like Google translate to create a name derived from another language. (Don't forget lil' ol Esperanto. It's great for names!)


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 20, 2013)

Pick whatever you want. You could go with a name from his place of origin. Or a human name you like. Or an over used mythological name like Fenrir >:-] :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 20, 2013)

imaclooser said:


> Im a Wolf, Male.



John.

John J. Johnson.

.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 20, 2013)

Hitler Von Killington


----------



## Ranguvar (Mar 20, 2013)

Obobo Furious


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 20, 2013)

Dikembe Mutombo.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 20, 2013)

Rim Crimmer.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 20, 2013)

Hitler Did Nothing Wrong


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 20, 2013)

Name him Balls.
Because dogs like balls, right?

But really, everything I was going to say someone else already said.
You could always mush you name and wolf together?  A friend of mine does that with his sonas.  Like, he was Leezard and Leegle (lizard and beagle)


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 21, 2013)

Totally-Awesome-Super-Cool-Wolf-Guy-Dude


----------



## Bluey (Mar 27, 2013)

I searched some names for you.

I was looking for names with English-Canadian origin since order starts with "A" I found something might suit you.
Adolph name meaning "Noble Wolf" no kidding.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 27, 2013)

Grandpa Queef


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 27, 2013)

McButtsniff.
Or Macbuttsniff if you prefer that spelling.


----------



## Troj (Mar 27, 2013)

Needs a first name.

I'm liking 'Angus MacButtsniff.' Nice strong Scottish name.


----------



## Azure (Mar 28, 2013)

Brock Sampson


----------



## Ricky (Mar 28, 2013)

Urban McShasty


----------



## triage (Mar 28, 2013)

xXxMLGxXx420noscopewOlFxXx


----------



## Percy (Mar 28, 2013)

Just name him whatever you want. First thing that comes to your head, even. It doesn't have to be fancy.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 28, 2013)

Name him after a cussword. Because when I get a pet, I'll name him something really insulting. It will be funny when I say things like "You're such a good boy, Shithead!" or "Go in the litter box next time but you're still the best cat in the world, Fuckface".


----------



## Taralack (Mar 28, 2013)

Kevin.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 28, 2013)

Biff McLargehuge.


----------



## Talesment (Mar 29, 2013)

I usually go with Japanese names. They seem to have a wide range the most meaningful names, and fit any character pretty nicely.


----------



## Troj (Mar 29, 2013)

The downside of Japanese names, however, is that they make other people snortle and say, "Weeabo alert!"


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 29, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Urban McShasty


You win. That cannot be topped. One should be so lucky to have this name.


----------

